# Another Jetter Stuck...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I know jetters never get stuck but maybe someone can help him...


https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/mechanical-trades/drain-cleaning-discussion/694889-help


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Another jetter stuck please help !!!


https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/m...ng-discussion/694889-help?p=694912#post694912


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Be careful out there !!!


http://draincleaningforum.com/showthread.php?4738-What-is-this-thing-good-for&p=45633#post45633


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Are you trying to pick a fight with jetter guys?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If you're only driving experience is in a 1968 Volkswagen van, you should not be given the keys to a 2015 Z06.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Weird, I don't understand how anybody can have a crusade against tools.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

This guy is a total d-bag. Don't bring up jetters around him all he wants to do is talk about how awesome he is with his cable machine. I saw this thread a few days ago and didn't want to post I figured it would just die but here we are. 

No tool is perfect. It's great you stay busy with your cables. I need to get off now holiday weekend and I have a pocket full of cash my Jetter gave me I need to go spend.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had cables stuck numerous times. If you do enough drain work it's going to happen.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> *This guy is a total d-bag.* Don't bring up jetters around him all he wants to do is talk about how awesome he is with his cable machine. I saw this thread a few days ago and didn't want to post I figured it would just die but here we are.
> 
> No tool is perfect. It's great you stay busy with your cables. I need to get off now holiday weekend and I have a pocket full of cash my Jetter gave me I need to go spend.





Wow, no sense of humor 

Forum has been a little slow thought I'd try to fire it back up some...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> If you're only driving experience is in a 1968 Volkswagen van, you should not be given the keys to a 2015 Z06.




You're saying that these people are getting stuck because of a lack of experience ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> Are you trying to pick a fight with jetter guys?




No, I'm just posting facts Sir, just posting real world facts for friendly discussion :yes:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I jetted a 6" clay pipe a few months ago that had such a massive build up of roots I couldn't believe my eyes. I estimate a 8'-10' root ball completely packed in the pipe. The worst root problem I've ever seen. Two or 3 other plumbers and their cable machines gave up. One gave the customer a $36,000 pipe replacement estimate. I cleared it with my Mongoose in about 3 hours. Absolutely no way a cable clears that.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Your just so annoying. We get it your good with a cable. Way to go dude! You can do your job! That is kinda a big deal in today's society


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My hose gets stuck from time to time. Thats what happens when you get really busy jetting, the more holes you stick it in the greater chance of getting stuck.LOL. I usually get it out. Sometimes I don't. My ENZ grenade bomb is currently stuck in a 10" storm drain. It hurt to cut and leave it but what can you do? I'll tell you this though, my 50,000 dollar jetter is going to exceed 70,000 dollars in sales in its first year. Not too shabby. I'll take the occasional stuck hose anytime with financial numbers like that.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> My hose gets stuck from time to time. Thats what happens when you get really busy jetting, the more holes you stick it in the greater chance of getting stuck.LOL. I usually get it out. Sometimes I don't. My ENZ grenade bomb is currently stuck in a 10" storm drain. It hurt to cut and leave it but what can you do? I'll tell you this though, my 50,000 dollar jetter is going to exceed 70,000 dollars in sales in its first year. Not too shabby. I'll take the occasional stuck hose anytime with financial numbers like that.


Awesome. My $50,000 jetter did $70,000+ in revenue in it's 1st yr as well. A little slower this yr. About $10,000 - $12,000 in 3+ months (yr 2) so far.

Not many sewer machines generate $70,000 a year.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I got stuck early this spring luckily it was only 1 foot deep. been stuck under a flight line and by an army fence the army did not want a jetter truck left next too over night. The Army is funny like that.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> Awesome. My $50,000 jetter did $70,000+ in revenue in it's 1st yr as well. A little slower this yr. About $10,000 - $12,000 in 3+ months (yr 2) so far.
> *
> Not many sewer machines generate $70,000 a year.*




*Only the ones who have their chit together, really... it's not that hard *:no:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Wow, no sense of humor
> 
> Forum has been a little slow thought I'd try to fire it back up some...


Just find it funny the same people that you highlight their mistakes are the same people that have offered you advice when you bought the business and didn't know chit about drain cleaning.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Only the ones who have their chit together, really... it's not that hard :no:


It's comments like that that are the reason it took days for someone to respond to this thread. We all know you just want to talk ****.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> It's comments like that that are the reason it took days for someone to respond to this thread. We all know you just want to talk ****.



Who's talking chit ? Maybe look in the mirror or think before you post ? Maybe jealously is the reason you find me so annoying ?

If you charge $150.00 to rod a line and do just 10 per week that's well over $70,000.00 per year in main line rods, not very hard to accomplish in my opinion.

Nobody was responding to my thread because deep down they know I'm right. I've already shown that a jetter is overkill on 99% of residential lines and even some grease packed restaurant lines.

It wasn't meant to call anyone out or poke any fun.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Jetter is overkill according to you? So I can surmise from that statement that you are admitting it is a superior tool?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> Jetter is overkill according to you? So I can surmise from that statement that you are admitting it is a superior tool?




Sometimes yes, most other times no. Overkill as far as the expense and drama associated with it. Sometimes a cable is even needed to punch a path. Why not just finish what you started ?

In the last few years there has been a surge of people jumping on the jet wagon when there is not really any need. Kind of like the 90's when most had a large SUV or truck just because it was "in" or "cool".

To each his own I'm just trying to show people the other side of the fence. Some can't handle the truth and get all pissy with me


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Who's talking chit ? Maybe look in the mirror or think before you post ? Maybe jealously is the reason you find me so annoying ? If you charge $150.00 to rod a line and do just 10 per week that's well over $70,000.00 per year in main line rods, not very hard to accomplish in my opinion. Nobody was responding to my thread because deep down they know I'm right. I've already shown that a jetter is overkill on 99% of residential lines and even some grease packed restaurant lines. It wasn't meant to call anyone out or poke any fun.


Say 99% of residential lines can be done with a cable machine but if a plumber can do it faster with a jetter and move on to the next job and generate more revenue for his company where's the overkill in that?
With your numbers it seems that cable machine is putting a cap on your earnings. If you did 20 a week you're limited to $140,000? 
Time to look into getting a jetter?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Say 99% of residential lines can be done with a cable machine but if a plumber can do it faster with a jetter and move on to the next job and generate more revenue for his company where's the overkill in that?
> With your numbers it seems that cable machine is putting a cap on your earnings. If you did 20 a week you're limited to $140,000?
> Time to look into getting a jetter?




Those are not my numbers, only an example/reply to a previous post. Not sure about faster and definitely more maintenance time involved with a jet and then you have to deal with storage and freezing weather in certain locations.

It just seems that some are pushing a jet for every line blockage which in my opinion is just wrong


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Say 99% of residential lines can be done with a cable machine but if a plumber can do it faster with a jetter and move on to the next job and generate more revenue for his company where's the overkill in that?
> With your numbers it seems that cable machine is putting a cap on your earnings. If you did 20 a week you're limited to $140,000?
> Time to look into getting a jetter?



Don't forget the initial cost of the jetter, 
place to store it and maintenance.

The cost of exotic nozzles and their upkeep.

Keeping the already full line from further flooding the basement?
Especially when you have a heavily root infested line that's going
to take some time to break through.

Bless you all but to have to cable a line BEFORE you jet 
seems ........

And what do you do with the thing when it's 20 below zero?
Those lines are going to freeze in a hurry.

Everything has it's place but for most of us a jetter would be more 
of a burden than a money maker.

Good luck with your investments and remember there's more to life 
than $$ and work.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Since this subject related to jetter... what the latest on that stolen jetter??? Did he ever get it back and the perps get arrested???


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The reason I like jetting is a few.....

-jetters cut.....I say again "cut" the roots off at the surface with no inward pull on the sidewall. Drain machines grab and tear.

-physically easier. The heaviest thing I have to pick up is a 15lb section of hose. 

-the cutting ability doesn't change in accordance to how far away the blockage is.

-safer. Not exposed to a spinning cable. 

-Requires skill.....not everyone can do this and achieve the results that I can.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

fixitright said:


> Don't forget the initial cost of the jetter, place to store it and maintenance. The cost of exotic nozzles and their upkeep. Keeping the already full line from further flooding the basement? Especially when you have a heavily root infested line that's going to take some time to break through. Bless you all but to have to cable a line BEFORE you jet seems ........ And what do you do with the thing when it's 20 below zero? Those lines are going to freeze in a hurry. Everything has it's place but for most of us a jetter would be more of a burden than a money maker. Good luck with your investments and remember there's more to life than $$ and work.


There is more to life than money and work but we're talking about work and money on this thread and Jetters make money.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I like you Assy but you're wrong on this one. If you have the type of work that I do, then a full size jet is essential. I've never needed a cable to punch a hole in a stoppage and probably never will. I do plenty of 10"-14" lines full of years of grease, bellies,and wipes etc. The jetter is a no brainier. I know this to be fact because prior to having a jet, I used to cable those lines. I can also remove virtually all tree roots in a couple of passes with my Warthog. A cable cannot do that, I don't care what anyone says. As far as initial cost, I'm already 30 grand in the black less than a year in. It's not unrealistic to expect a hundred grand a year, even more possibly, for the next 15 years. And that's being conservative. To me it's a no brainer.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh.....forgot one. Can clean a 6" pipe through a 2-1/2" cleanout.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I like you Assy but you're wrong on this one. If you have the type of work that I do, then a full size jet is essential. I've never needed a cable to punch a hole in a stoppage and probably never will. I do plenty of 10"-14" lines full of years of grease, bellies,and wipes etc. The jetter is a no brainier. I know this to be fact because prior to having a jet, I used to cable those lines. I can also remove virtually all tree roots in a couple of passes with my Warthog. A cable cannot do that, I don't care what anyone says. As far as initial cost, I'm already 30 grand in the black less than a year in. It's not unrealistic to expect a hundred grand a year, even more possibly, for the next 15 years. And that's being conservative. To me it's a no brainer.




I'm talking about 4" and 6" residential lines. Yes if I were to do the larger lines I too would jet them.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> There is more to life than money and work but we're talking about work and money on this thread and* Jetters make money.*




Never said they did not. Some seem to be missing my point. *My point is that 99% or more of the time a jetter is not needed on a 4" or 6" residential line.* Hell I even fully open greased packed lines with a cable.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> I'm talking about 4" and 6" residential lines. Yes if I were to do the larger lines I too would jet them.



Fair enough but I must say the 3/8" Warthog is awesome at removing roots in 4"-6" lines. One slow pass and done.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> There is more to life than money and work but we're talking about work and money on this thread and Jetters make money.


Correct. This is a plumbing and making money forum. There are forums for your preferred hobby or pastime.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Never said they did not. Some seem to be missing my point. *My point is that 99% or more of the time a jetter is not needed on a 4" or 6" residential line.* Hell I even fully open greased packed lines with a cable.


I use which ever tool is appropriate. No way I drop a jet hose down a residential line just because it's easier. However, if the job requires a jetter your customer will get a completely polished pipe, much more so than using a cable and will appreciate the results.

Same with a restaurant grease line. First of all why would you attack a grease line with a cable when you have a jetter. When I've worked my 4000psi jetter head up and down a grease line there is no question I've given my customer a quality job.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I use which ever tool is appropriate. No way I drop a jet hose down a residential line just because it's easier. However, *if the job requires a jetter* your customer will get a completely polished pipe, much more so than using a cable and will appreciate the results.
> 
> Same with a restaurant grease line. First of all why would you attack a grease line with a cable when you have a jetter. When I've worked my 4000psi jetter head up and down a grease line there is no question I've given my customer a quality job.



Please take no offense but again, you seem to be missing my point.* 99% or more of the time a jetter is not needed/required on a 4" or 6" residential line.

This is the point I've been trying to get accros all along ! A cable machine in knowledgeable hands does not require a jetter. I've provided pictures/proof and still most want to argue because jetters are the "in" thing!

Yes jetters have value and serve purpose. They just are not nessasary in most all 4" & 6" residential lines and even some grease packed lines.

*What is your definition of a line *requiring* a jetter ?
* 
*


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> This is the point I've been trying to get accros all along ! What is your definition of a line requiring a jetter ?


 I will never see your point and I always require a Jetter & camera. I do however see my 67 year old dad who is a broken down plumber who has done everything the hard way. For example: Snaking basement-dragging a spartan 2001 soldering in small spaces vs a pro press Running ridgid gas and threading by hand. The day we first used our Jetter in a basement he said "if I would have bought this Jetter years ago I would be able to work longer or ride my harley a few years more" this statement is why I don't care if it's over kill or not. I DON'T CARE if it's 3" 4" or 10" jetting is always my choice. It's better for me,my body and the longevity of my company. Do you really want to be on set of stairs when a spartan 2001 slips on some small stair case and lands on your helper or you.... Not me. I will carry my 8oz wireless remote and pull the hose thru the basement window. Asstyme: I respect that you run a successful business and you may be the best rodder in the world. But to sacrifice your body for the customer to save a few dollars for them is something I will never do. 

best of luck defending your theory.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> I will never see your point and I always require a Jetter & camera. I do however see my 67 year old dad who is a broken down plumber who has done everything the hard way. For example: Snaking basement-dragging a spartan 2001 soldering in small spaces vs a pro press Running ridgid gas and threading by hand. The day we first used our Jetter in a basement he said "if I would have bought this Jetter years ago I would be able to work longer or ride my harley a few years more" this statement is why I don't care if it's over kill or not. I DON'T CARE if it's 3" 4" or 10" jetting is always my choice. It's better for me,my body and the longevity of my company. Do you really want to be on set of stairs when a spartan 2001 slips on some small stair case and lands on your helper or you.... Not me. I will carry my 8oz wireless remote and pull the hose thru the basement window. Asstyme: I respect that you run a successful business and you may be the best rodder in the world. But to sacrifice your body for the customer to save a few dollars for them is something I will never do.
> 
> best of luck defending your theory.




Although your opinion greatly differs from mine I will honor it and leave it at that.

Best rodder in the world... :laughing: But I did learn from a few of the best on the WWW forums


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

What is it you really have against jetters? Do you think guys use them to rip people off or something? 

I think it has to be more than just the argument that a line CAN be cleaned with a cable. I mean, I CAN drive every screw with a screwdriver, but I don't.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Green Country said:


> What is it you really have against jetters? Do you think guys use them to rip people off or something?
> 
> I think it has to be more than just the argument that a line CAN be cleaned with a cable. I mean, I CAN drive every screw with a screwdriver, but I don't.




I just don't understand why some deem it absolutely necessary to use a jetter when most of the time a cable will do the same job for far less expense on both ends with far less prep/drama. Some are saying that a cable will not do as good of a job as a jetter, saying if it wasn't for my jetter I could not have done a good job. I'm just trying to show them it's possible to do the same job in about the same amount of time with a cable. Yes, I believe SOME are also ripping people off but that's a can of worms I'm not tapping open.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> I just don't understand why some deem it absolutely necessary to use a jetter when most of the time a cable will do the same job for far less expense on both ends with far less prep/drama. Some are saying that a cable will not do as good of a job as a jetter, saying if it wasn't for my jetter I could not have done a good job. I'm just trying to show them it's possible to do the same job in about the same amount of time with a cable. Yes, I believe SOME are also ripping people off but that's a can of worms I'm not tapping open.


I hope you don't move to my area. Over half my jetting work is a referral when someone cant keep a line open with a cable


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I hope you don't move to my area. Over half my jetting work is a referral when someone cant keep a line open with a cable



:laughing:

You best hope I don't, I'd send you straight to the soup line :laughing:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I got stuck yesterday. Got aggressive pushing out a ton of sand and rock out a 3 inch sewer 185ft.line,(185) I got it back. Water on off pull push throttle up down. It was a sewer servicing the pool house that wrapped around this mega mansion and tied in at at the end of the property. The pool remodeling crew really screwed this guy over. I'm sure the owner appreciated he had someone with the right equipment for the job. 
In all the research I did about jetting I don't recall anyone pointing out how they get over on their customers using their jetters. I know you can get roots out of a line with a cable like I can with my jetter. But your going to be their much longer, not earn as as much and have to exert more energy. 
Your not going to be able to clean a 250 4 inch flat line full of grease. You can't get your plumber-drain cleaners friends cable unstuck from a root intrusion. Your not going to get the flat pool drains clear from years of sand and dirt. 
Also with jetting I'm able to see EXACTLY what shape a joint is in where I just just removed a ton of roots. As,, is it broken, or just a root intrusion. I'm 56 and get bummed sometimes thinking I waited until I was 54 to get one. 
I had your attitude, I don't need that jetter, that's over kill, that's overselling etc. What an ignorant idiotic way of thinking. 
I have lots of plumbers calling me from time to time to clear a line they couldn't, or a line they are stuck in. 
I've cleared away root blockages that almost would be impossible with a cable. 
I can jet a kitchen sink line and determine if it's good to go or has rotted through. 
When it comes to not doing more than what will work,, I'm the king of that court. I'm not overselling, I'm offering a better way. 
Jetters aren't the in thing. They are the smarter thing. They are a tool that is all around far more effective than a cable. 
If my life depended on it, I could jab away at some massive root blockage with a cable machine for x amount of time, x amount of energy, for x amount of money and clear it. With my jetter it's bam city baby. See ya, with a nice check. 
I don't push my jetter, I offer it. I offer 30 days on root blockage, cable, or 1 year jetter. Same with grease blockages. After two years doing this it's working. 
I've cleared a million drains over the last 30 years and having a jetter is the smartest thing I've done for myself and my customers. 
I'm doing a better job, in less time, with less effort, making more money. 
To bag on jetter owners generating these kinds of results,, from someone in the same industry suggests you lack wisdom, are young and to proud to admit you are wrong.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> The reason I like jetting is a few.....
> 
> -jetters cut.....I say again "cut" the roots off at the surface with no inward pull on the sidewall. Drain machines grab and tear.
> 
> ...


Gonna have to disagree with a couple of these points - 

I don't really think a jetter is safer for a line if we're being realistic. 4000 PSI of water slamming against the pipe isn't exactly gentle. Not to mention when you go around a 45/90 you're slamming what's effectively a metal hammer head against the pipe. I've seen jetter heads crack plenty of clay pipe.

"Safer" for the user is also relative. I mean if the hose ever busts that thing could cut you in half. It may be a lot less likely, but if it happens you'd be in pretty bad shape.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Excuse me... you don't need any checkvalves on those return lines..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Gonna have to disagree with a couple of these points -
> 
> I don't really think a jetter is safer for a line if we're being realistic. 4000 PSI of water slamming against the pipe isn't exactly gentle. Not to mention when you go around a 45/90 you're slamming what's effectively a metal hammer head against the pipe. I've seen jetter heads crack plenty of clay pipe.
> 
> "Safer" for the user is also relative. I mean if the hose ever busts that thing could cut you in half. It may be a lot less likely, but if it happens you'd be in pretty bad shape.



Gonna have to disagree with a couple of these points.

4000 psi is rarely needed and any psi is not 'slamming' a pipe. Also, you don't slam a jet head into 45's/90's. I restrain my hose as it works it's way slowly up/down the pipe. I've never seen a jetter head crack a clay pipe.

I've never seen a hose burst but I've removed the head and used the jetter as a wash down tool. The pressure drops enough that it effectively becomes a well pressurized garden hose.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

*Incredible work load*

Incredible.

*I've cleared a million drains over the last 30 years and having a jetter is the smartest thing I've done for myself and my customers.*

That's 93 drains a day, every day for thirty years.

I want what ever that guy takes to keep up.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Also, the 4000 psi is not a zero point tip and it's divided by multiple heads. If attempting to clear the blockage is a breaking the pipe, the pipe is due for replacement anyway.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> I got stuck yesterday. Got aggressive pushing out a ton of sand and rock out a 3 inch sewer 185ft.line,(185) I got it back. Water on off pull push throttle up down. It was a sewer servicing the pool house that wrapped around this mega mansion and tied in at at the end of the property. The pool remodeling crew really screwed this guy over. I'm sure the owner appreciated he had someone with the right equipment for the job.
> In all the research I did about jetting I don't recall anyone pointing out how they get over on their customers using their jetters. I know you can get roots out of a line with a cable like I can with my jetter. But your going to be their much longer, not earn as as much and have to exert more energy.
> Your not going to be able to clean a 250 4 inch flat line full of grease. You can't get your plumber-drain cleaners friends cable unstuck from a root intrusion. Your not going to get the flat pool drains clear from years of sand and dirt.
> Also with jetting I'm able to see EXACTLY what shape a joint is in where I just just removed a ton of roots. As,, is it broken, or just a root intrusion. I'm 56 and get bummed sometimes thinking I waited until I was 54 to get one.
> ...




Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself ? I'm not biting as most of these things are exaggerations or things I see only a few times per year so I give them away to someone else.... My cables do a great job and treat my customers and me well.

Only offering a 30 day warranty on a cabled line ? Hole poker you are ? You must have not been able to master the trade and jumped on the jet wagon :laughing:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Gonna have to disagree with a couple of these points.
> 
> 4000 psi is rarely needed and any psi is not 'slamming' a pipe. Also, you don't slam a jet head into 45's/90's. I restrain my hose as it works it's way slowly up/down the pipe. I've never seen a jetter head crack a clay pipe.
> 
> I've never seen a hose burst but I've removed the head and used the jetter as a wash down tool. The pressure drops enough that it effectively becomes a well pressurized garden hose.


While I haven't done it myself, I've certainly seen a jetter head crack a pipe.

And if a hose breaks - it's not likely to do so all at once. If it sprung a small leak to start with that leak would likely be highly pressurized.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself ? I'm not biting as most of these things are exaggerations or things I see only a few times per year so I give them away to someone else.... My cables do a great job and treat my customers and me well.
> 
> Only offering a 30 day warranty on a cabled line ? Hole poker you are ? You must have not been able to master the trade and jumped on the jet wagon :laughing:



Warranties are less about how well I cleaned the line and more about what the residents are flushing. I give 0-90 days depending on the scenario. In a rental property the most I give is 30 days. I can get the line spotless, but if the residents think that the toilet is a garbage pail, even a properly cleaned sewer is subject to become clogged quickly.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Warranties are less about how well I cleaned the line and more about what the residents are flushing. I give 0-90 days depending on the scenario. In a rental property the most I give is 30 days. I can get the line spotless, but if the residents think that the toilet is a garbage pail, even a properly cleaned sewer is subject to become clogged quickly.



I give a longer warranty on most anything but any abuse I find will void it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tounces said:


> While I haven't done it myself, I've certainly seen a jetter head crack a pipe. And if a hose breaks - it's not likely to do so all at once. If it sprung a small leak to start with that leak would likely be highly pressurized.


No such thing as a pinhole or small leak with a pressurized hose. You could put a safety pin thru the side and turn it on its going to blow a hole half the size of the hose and drop a ton of pressure.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> No such thing as a pinhole or small leak with a pressurized hose. You could put a safety pin thru the side and turn it on its going to blow a hole half the size of the hose and drop a ton of pressure.



That's how I ended up with my second child.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> No such thing as a pinhole or small leak with a pressurized hose. You could put a safety pin thru the side and turn it on its going to blow a hole half the size of the hose and drop a ton of pressure.


Certainly something like that could cause major injury though...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Certainly something like that could cause major injury though...


I'm sure it could under the right circumstances. I've had many blowouts. Unless the section that blows happens to be in your hand it won't be too bad. The real concern is flooding the work area


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Buying a jetter is like horsepower in a work truck...there's no penalty for having too much.

Did any of us buy the bare minimum or even average performance work vehicle? Hell no! We bought the biggest, most durable, most powerful truck for real work that our budgets would allow. 

I guess we all drive 80mph through school zones, fly over curbs, only and always tow the heaviest trailer possible, 4-wheel through customer's manicured lawns, and crash through their garage door when arriving for a service call. Well of course that would be silly, don't ya think? After all, big trucks come with different size hitch balls and throttles.

NEWS FLASH FOR THE HERNIA MONGER: Jetters use different size hoses/nozzles and every single one ever built also has a throttle. Not that I would expect the Hernia Monger to believe that MWLH (jetter operators are Men With Long Hoses) really do know how to use them, we really can turn them up or down as the situation dictates. Jetters are not 1.5hp weed eaters that are only ran on the WFO setting.

AT, try to sell your hernias to someone else. I ain't buyin' it. 


**Now back to your regularly scheduled programming**


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Buying a jetter is like horsepower in a work truck...there's no penalty for having too much.
> 
> Did any of us buy the bare minimum or even average performance work vehicle? Hell no! We bought the biggest, most durable, most powerful truck for real work that our budgets would allow.
> 
> ...


I really like the hernia reference. Its at the top of the list of good reasons for a jetter.
Now when i pull up to a house with a 100 foot redwood plowing up the driveway and sidewalk there never is an, uh oh, now its like, there aint nothing i cant blast away,,,,,easily,,,, for all intents and purposes


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

The funny thing is 10 years ago a bunch of guys would be saying the same stuff about how a jetter isn't needed. 
Someday I might have to look into one of these jetters, They sound interesting.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> *The funny thing is 10 years ago a bunch of guys would be saying the same stuff about how a jetter isn't needed. *
> Someday I might have to look into one of these jetters, They sound interesting.




Seems to be a internet fad to me. Sure a few guys in my area have them but they don't get much use. Frozen lines in the winter and a few restaurants is all.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope they are just an internet fad. At least in my area!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Seems to be a internet fad to me. Sure a few guys in my area have them but they don't get much use. Frozen lines in the winter and a few restaurants is all.


That says more about the plumber than it does the jetter. I don't think I've ever had a residential customer ask me about a jetter. If you don't offer it as an option you'll never use it.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> I hope they are just an internet fad. At least in my area!


Why?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I bought my first jetter in the late 80s. Like anything it is just another tool in a large arsenal required for a pro.

Mark


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes, ( and more often than not) if an individual possesses above average abilities. He becomes enamored with himself. Thinks he can't be told a better way. And why not?,,, He says to himself, I'm at this point because I listened to my self, not others.
His pride dictates his modus operandi. 
He even thinks he's not, "so proud" that he would poo poo an idea that makes sense. . Because that would mean he's dumb, and he isn't, he's smart. 
The world is full of men like this. I know cuz I'm one of them. 
I do well in my little business. But deep down I know my short comings contribute to my just another good 1 man shop. 
I'm going to make a final push to be a big deal. Make some real money. And I'm not talking about 400k a year bum, I'm talking Jets. (Wall Street movie reference).
I don't want to be that stud drain cleaner making x amount, working extra hard anymore. I want to make more with less effort. While at the same time keeping in God's good grace,, as I will never sell a repair not needed. 
My net income has increased dramatically with my jetter, and I believe I'm getting blessed by God with "jobs that need a jetter". 
With the increased income, I now have extra funds to invest. 
Looking back on my life, it may have turned out even better if I wasn't as awesome as I am.


----------

